# Comodo EV SSL - Cheap SSL Price



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 6, 2015)

Howdy guys,


I don't really know where cheap EV SSL certs are located.  However, it seems Namecheap is doing a 50% promo on EV SSL certificates.  


Check this out: 


https://www.namecheap.com/security/ssl-certificates/extended-validation.aspx


Comodo EV SSL Certificate for $87/year!


----------



## HH-Jake (Nov 6, 2015)

Dang! Even the multi domain is half off!


----------



## HostHoney (Nov 6, 2015)

That is a Deal If I have ever seen one. I may have to get myslef one thanks for letting us know.


----------



## noen (Nov 6, 2015)

$86/y if you buy two year here:


https://www.gogetssl.com/extended-validation/comodo-ev-ssl/


----------



## OnSebastian (Nov 7, 2015)

Very interesting offer from Namecheap


----------



## xTom (Nov 23, 2015)

You can buy Comodo Instant SSL first (~ $25), then upgrade to EV for free for the first year.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 23, 2015)

xTom said:


> You can buy Comodo Instant SSL first (~ $25), then upgrade to EV for free for the first year.



From where? That's a good deal.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 23, 2015)

If I recall correctly, @mitgib is doing a promo on SSL Certificates as well.


----------



## mitgib (Nov 23, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> If I recall correctly, @mitgib is doing a promo on SSL Certificates as well.



Not a promo, just listing what I offer at everyday low prices


----------



## zionvps (Dec 2, 2015)

I grabbed the EV ssl for $75 from a reseller. If i remember correctly, it was offered by gogetssl. Although the verification process was painful, it was worth it.


----------

